# Guess the Score Monday April 25th Pacers (6) @ Celtics (3)



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.








<center>*
Time*: 6:00 Central/7:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Fleet Center
*TV*: WB4, TNT
*Radio*: WIBC</center>

<center>*Probable Starting Lineups*:















































Anthony Johnson | Reggie Miller | Stephen Jackson | Jermaine O'Neal | Dale Davis















































Gary Payton | Tony Allen | Paul Pierce | Antoine Walker | Raef LaFrentz</center>

<center>*Key Reserves:*























Freddie Jones | Austin Croshere | Jeff Foster
























Marcus Banks | Ricky Davis | Al Jefferson

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 25-16 
Road: 19-23 
Overall: 44-39

Boston Celtics
Home: 28-14 
Road: 18-23 
Overall: 46-37*</center>

<center>







*Who's Hot?*







</center>








- 21 ppg in last 2 games








- 16 ppg in last 2 games</center>


<center>*Injury Report*</center>

Pacers- 








- Knee 







- Knee 







- Foot







- IR

Celtics- 

None


<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Bench vs Bench</center>

Let's face it. Last game, their bench burned us. Pierce and Walker shot 8-27 for 23 points, but Al Jefferson, Marcus Banks, and Ricky Davis shot 12-18 for 32 points. However, Freddie Jones, Austin Croshere, Eddie Gill, and James Jones shot 3-15 for 22 points. Even if he has a broken knuckle, Freddie needs to step it up. He needs to contain Ricky Davis, at the same time attack the lane and draw fouls. Croshere is one of our few players remaining who has NBA Finals experience. He's always been reliable in the playoffs, and it needs to stay that way. Off the bench, he should be the #2 option to Freddie Jones. The only things he needs to do are make his jumpshots, play solid team defense, and attack the basket to set up his teammates. As for JJ and Gill, they are likely to see few minutes, so they should do alright if they just hit open 3's and don't become defensive liabilities.

<center>Games vs Celtics this year:

Celtics 100 Pacers 86 

Pacers 106 Celtics 96 

Pacers 100 Celtics 94 

Celtics 102 Pacers 82 


Playoff Schedule
<table border="1" bordercolor="#003366" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="0" width="99%"> <tbody><tr><td align="left">*GAME*</td> <td align="right">*DAY*</td> <td align="right">*DATE*</td> <td align="right">*SITE*</td> <td align="right">*TIME*</td> <td align="right">*TV*</td> <td align="right">*W-L*</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 1</td> <td align="right">Sat.</td> <td align="right">4/23</td> <td align="right">Boston</td> <td align="right">7 p.m.</td> <td align="right">ESPN, WB4</td> <td align="right">L, 82-102</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 2</td> <td align="right">Mon.</td> <td align="right">4/25</td> <td align="right">Boston</td> <td align="right">6 p.m.</td> <td align="right">TNT, WB4</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 3</td> <td align="right">Thu</td> <td align="right">4/28</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">7:30 p.m.</td> <td align="right">NBATV, WB4</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 4</td> <td align="right">Sat.</td> <td align="right">4/30</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">7:00 p.m.</td> <td align="right">ESPN, WB4</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 5*</td> <td align="right">Tue.</td> <td align="right">5/3</td> <td align="right">Boston</td> <td align="right">TBA</td> <td align="right">TBA</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 6*</td> <td align="right">Thu.</td> <td align="right">5/5</td> <td align="right">Conseco Fieldhouse</td> <td align="right">TBA</td> <td align="right">TBA</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> <tr> <td align="left">Game 7*</td> <td align="right">Sat.</td> <td align="right">5/7</td> <td align="right">Boston</td> <td align="right">TBA</td> <td align="right">TBA</td> <td align="right">---</td></tr> </tbody> </table> 
** - If Necessary*



Pacers 95
Celtics 89
</center></center>


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 99
Celtics- 95


----------



## FR3SH PRINCE238 (Apr 23, 2005)

Pacers-79
Celtics-86


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

96-92 Pacers.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Boston: 99
Pacers: 90


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, me and RP are going to be at this game, so hopefully we can bring some good kharma for the Pacers. I just pray that we don't come out sloppy like in game 1. Let's make this a battle.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine starts the game off right attacking the basket, but still missing a layup. Reggie hits a 3 35 seconds into the game. He needs to continue to do that.

4-2 Indy with 10:20 left in the 1st


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax for 3 to extend the lead to 10-2. JO rejects a shot, then Jax hits another three.

12-2 Pacers with 8:30 left in the 1st.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits again! 19-9 Indy with 6:30 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie for 3!

22-11 Indy


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jax 4/4 from the field including 3/3 from 3 for eleven points so far.

22-15 Pacers with 5 minutes left in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine dunks it which was great, but he can't handle a pass, then can't get the ball as it goes out of bounds. He hurt his shoulder on the play.

24-17 Indy with 3:20 remaining in quarter 1.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JO rejcets Jefferson, Jax steals it and is rejected by Pierce, but fouled.

27-17 Indy with 2 minutes left in the 1st.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Boston's defense is horrible. AJ had the ENTIRE right side of the floor to isolate Banks, but missed. Mark Blount airballs a 1 footer over the rim. AJ again gets to the basket on Banks, but misses a layup. I want Tinsley back.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We need to rebound, Pollard just missed an easy defensive rebound and ended giving up 2 points to Pierce.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Somebody please grab a defensive rebound....


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Blount commits an offensive foul, but we don't capitalize on it. AJ has trouble with Banks on him, travels, and doesn't get the shot off in time.

30-22 Indy at the end of the 1st.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

64% on field goals, and we've hit all of our 3's, not bad.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Rebounds: 

Pacers- 5
Celtics- 11

Thank you 3-point shooting.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

This is sad. Anthony ****ing Johnson has to come into the paint for us to get a rebound over Mark Blount. Jax airballs an isolation shot after being zoned.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine just stands there as a rebound falls to a guy 6" away from him. Then he gets scored on. 2nd quarter is killing us again.

30-26 Indy with 10 minutes left in the 2nd.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

9 offensive rebounds for the Celtics, ****ing terrible.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Can we please take Jermaine out for someone who will actually go for a rebound? Yes, he got his 2nd foul. No, they gave it to Pollard.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

The defensive rebounding is painful to watch. Don't we have O'neal, Pollard, and Davis in there? Not to mention the exceptional rebounding of F. Jones at the SG spot.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Why no foul when O'neal get hammered on the shoulder? The refs have to protect the players...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine fumbles away another rebound. Jermaine gets blocked and hurts his shoulder. James Jones goes for a block on Banks, but is body-checked in the air by Blount and falls backwards. No foul, of course. Banks hits to cut the lead to two.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

It's been 9 minutes since we hit a shot. Now that Jermaine's hurt, can we take him out?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Even Reggie can't make a layup. Thankfully Davis tipped it in. Pierce is partially blocked by DD, but still hits. AJ hits a 3 to extend the lead to 5. Finally we're hitting; just at the right time.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine actually went after the ball and saved it to Reg for a jumper.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

If we can just survive the rest of the 2nd quarter, I think we can maintain the lead. 5 minutes left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why isn't it a foul when Pierce throws his entire weight elbow first into Jackson? Walker hits an uncontested layup.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Come on Croshere shoot that. You were given a nice pass and were nearly wide, but you still don't take it. Boston scores again to cut the lead to 3. Rick calls a timeout with 4:10 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Boston is constantly blocking us out. All we can do is go over the back, similar to what Davis just did. No! Jermaine's back in. There goes the lead.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why does Jermaine not go after rebounds, then try to go over the back on Davis with his arms stretched out all the way? We can't hit anything. Thankfully, fouls are bailing us out. We're getting a lot more calls than last game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Why are you upset about that call? After being overaggressive on Jermaine and Foster, at least Jax gets a foul call. Everytime the Celts are too aggressive and the refs don't call it, the crowd goes nuts.


----------



## daschysta31 (Sep 18, 2004)

if we could rebound the ball wed be in control easily....


----------



## daschysta31 (Sep 18, 2004)

James Jones!!!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

daschysta31 said:


> James Jones!!!!


I was eating dinner. How far away was the three?


----------



## daschysta31 (Sep 18, 2004)

not that far its more the fact that it was just a buzzer beater. now if JO can just get off his *** we should be fine.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> not that far its more the fact that it was just a buzzer beater. now if JO can just get off his *** we should be fine.


Yeah, that's exactly what I've been screaming about.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Reggie Miller with 18 points and is 6/9 in the first half. The Celtics are going to have to try slowing him down in the 2nd half.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Pacers haven't allowed the Celtics to get their up tempo game going in the first half. That's something that they'll definately have to continue in the 2nd half to win this ball game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie starts the half off with a great jumper for his 20th point. Tony Allen tip-slams it, but is called for a Technical for taunting Reggie who originally taunted him.

50-48 Indy with 10:30 left in the quarter.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie hits again on Allen. This is becoming a pretty good fued, except that Payton maybe should start Reg.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Dale Davis gets the lay up to go.
54-48 Pacers.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

They call that a foul with all the bumping that's been going on this game?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

You can tell AJ's trying, but he is just horrible out there now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers have 4 fouls 4 minutes into the quarter.:uhoh:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Walker misses the floater, and O'Neal gets fouled after he gets the rebound.
Pacers ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tony Allen is getting pissed off. Reg just drew his 4th foul.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great. Jax gets his 4th foul with 19 minutes left in the game. I was about to scream at Jermaine for taking a shot 1 on 3, but it went in.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Reggie was fouled on a 3, no call. Pierce hits to cut the lead to one.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Reggie misses a three.
Pierce gets the bucket to go at the other end of the floor.
Celtics down 2.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I hope that the refs stop calling so many bad fouls on the Pacers.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How was that a foul on JJ?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Toine with an offensive foul on JJ. Great job silencing the crowd. Walker still ends up hitting the next possession to tie the game at 60.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JJ was fouled by Pierce, but Reggie gets another call. He stuck his foot out and got a foul call on a 3. :biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

That was a 2? Oh well. We're still being dominated on the defensive boards.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I'll be watching RAW in about 5 minutes, but still taping the game. I'd appreciate getting some updates on what's happening.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Pacers are being outrebounded 35 to 20.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pierce misses the jumper to end the 3rd.
69-64 going into the 4th quarter.
The Pacers need to get Reggie back in there.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Reggie misses an open three.
Blount gets the lay in to go at the other end.
Celtics up 73-68.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jermaine fouled

Come on Jermaine

72-76 C's 2:56 left in 4th


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Pacers are starting to go inside more and are getting JO involved. 
Good timing too since they have been struggling from the field of late.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jack Ties It!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

78-78, 1:41 left in the game. Pacers have the momentum, lets hope they can pull this out, and go back home.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

James Jones blocks Ricky Davis.
Jermaine O'Neal with the hand-off to Jackson who is there for the open dunk.
Tie game.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I couldn't stay away long. Tied with 1:43 remaining!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Can you say Miller Time?
:biggrin:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice job Jack, now we need to step up our D.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Walker misses a layup twice and fatass hits a layup!


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Anthony Johnson with the lay in.
Pierce gets the bail out call after the shot.
He'll go to the line for two.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

BOOM BABY!

Now lets stop them on D!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

This is where it ends :biggrin:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Ricky Davis misses the jumper. 
JO gets the rebound, hands it off to Reggie who gets fouled.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

How do you miss that, Ricky? Reggie was fouled, but gets no FT's.

82-79 Indy with 5.4 seconds left


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm not sure why AJ took that shot. 
Hopefully it doesn't cost the Pacers.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Should we foul them or not?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Anthony Johnson....why would he take the big shot? Makes no sense to me. Give it to reggie/jermaine, and let them work. That idiotic play may cost you this game, because Boston makes tons of 3's


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Pierce misses the three, and the Pacers win it.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

The Pacers ended the game on a 14-4 run and won 82-79.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Anthony Johnson....why would he take the big shot? Makes no sense to me. Give it to reggie/jermaine, and let them work. That idiotic play may cost you this game, because Boston makes tons of 3's


He's taken and made many big shots before.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Great job Pacers, when we all thought the game was over, you come back and win...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> He's taken and made many big shots before.


Still, an isolation with him is just not a play I think of when I think to make a big shot. Reggie/Jackson/Jermaine would have been much better options

luckily for you, it didnt make a difference. Nice win. I thought when Boston came back and took the lead it was over, but the Pacers hung tough like usual and pulled out a victory.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 82-79 Pacers win to tie the series!

Pacers Fan- 23
Larry Legend- 33
FR3SH PRINCE238- 10, but DQ'd
Turkish- 27
Pacersguy- 28, but DQ'd

Winner- Pacers Fan


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Niiiiiiiiiiiccccceeeee


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Still, an isolation with him is just not a play I think of when I think to make a big shot. Reggie/Jackson/Jermaine would have been much better options


Running the ball through Jermaine would've been good, but I wouldn't want him taking the shot. Anthony Johnson shouldn't run iso, but he can make big shots nonetheless.


----------



## daschysta31 (Sep 18, 2004)

JO played well in the end and AJ is clutch as usual now we need to carry the momentum into game 3 and 4


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

This was a great game. Although we struggled for much of the 4th quarter, we got our game back together when it mattered. I was getting really frustrated in the second half because we just weren't looking for Jermaine O'Neal inside, but late in the 4th quarter he started getting the ball in there, and he got a couple of buckets and went to the free throw line a couple of times. Hopefully we can utilize him more in game 3. 

Stephen Jackson played very well in the 1st quarter, he missed only one shot if I'm not mistaken. However after that, the Celtics did a good job of getting him out of the game. He was pretty much a non factor in the 2nd half. He's going to have to get involved with our offense, because we are not going to win this series without him.

And for Reggie, what more can you say? He had that big shot with a minute left in the game, which really sealed the deal for us. He did miss a couple of open threes, but you can't expect him to make everyone of those. What's important is that he responded when we needed him most.

Can't wait till Game 3.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Just got back from the game with RP. We were lucky we made it out of there alive....but nonetheless, what a win. With 7 minutes or so left, I completely lost hope. I am still in disbelief that we were able to walk out of there with a win. AJ may have made some boneheaded plays, but he certainly made it happen at the end. And what a runner by Reggie....always finding a way to get it done.


----------

